# Sell Your Dog & Cat Hair?



## Turalura (Nov 4, 2004)

I was checking out the ' I Want It Now ' posts on Ebay earlier today and there was a person wanting to buy dog and cat hair ( from grooming or shedding ).
I don't imagine the buyer would pay big bucks or if it's on the level but anyone interested could find out.
I wonder why they don't just go to a groomer and get it.


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Wow, do ya suppose? I coulda given them a bushel of dog hair a few days ago, as DH and I gave one of our dogs their spring cut. There would have been enough to make a whole new dog with it. Wonder if this item is for real?


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I've heard of certain kinds of dog and cat hair being used by handspinners. Mostly nordic breeds, form what I recall. Wonder if it smells like a wet dog on damp days. :haha:


----------



## Dances In Woods (Jun 18, 2002)

LOL, may have to check into it.
Our female Border Collie is going to groomers this week for her cut but she's kept short. However our male is a wooly bear they should love his hair...long


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

I have spun dog hair before. For me the long hair works the best. Wonder if they are going to use the hair around their garden to keep other animals away?


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

You can make your doggie a coat from your doggie's coat..............
http://www.vipfibers.com/knitting-project-ideas.htm

They pay a $1 an ounce for pet fiber...................
http://www.vipfibers.com/buy-pet-fiber.htm


----------



## jack_c-ville (Feb 19, 2004)

A friend of mine named Anne Novak co-authored a book some years ago entitled 'Knitting with Dog Hair.' I bet you can guess what it's about. A lot of people really do this.

-Jack


----------



## ErinC (Jul 7, 2005)

I was initially really grossed out by the concept of wearing dog hair, but knitted up some socks out of white maltese. They are the warmest & most durable things I've ever worn! And really, they don't smell doggy after you've washed em But even after a hundred washings, fido still goes ballistic when I wear them...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you add a little white vinager into the rinse water, you don't have doggie odor. Fur is like, 8 times warmer than wool.


----------



## MoonShine (Mar 17, 2003)

Wow,that's news to me. I've never heard of such! My dogs shed ALOT,I could knit a three piece suit out of it


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Sammy my great pyr is sheadding about a pound a day im saving for spinning. It is so soft it reminds me of alpaca.


----------



## Rouen (Aug 19, 2004)

can you spin short dog hair?

I have hair dogs and my female is shedding, I got 4 brush loads off her in 15 minutes last night and she has more to give, I think she may be going bald.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Dog yarn is called Chengora (check the spelling though...) and you CAN do it with shorter fur (but not SHORT), but it has to be mixed with long fur for it to hold...otherwise it won't be strong enough to do anything with.

Mon


----------



## Corgitails (Jun 2, 2003)

Chiengora - it's fun. The spitz breeds (Husky, Samoyed, Malamute, Chow, Eskie, etc) tend to have the most widely used coats, but any hair of a reasonable length can be spun. I send my white collie's brushed out undercoat to a friend. It has to be reasonable clean and in good shape to be worth spinning, and clipped-off hair doesn't work as well as pure undercoat (brushed out) but can still sort of be spun- it depends on texture and folks who are better spinners than I could probably do better with it.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Yes, my aunt once made me a sweater from her 2 dogs (well, not the dogs, but their hair)  
She spun it & dyed it turquoise!
I loved that sweater.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Turalura said:


> I don't imagine the buyer would pay big bucks or if it's on the level but anyone interested could find out.
> I wonder why they don't just go to a groomer and get it.


They are probably spinners. Cut hair won't work, but combed hair will (very different texture).


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

CraftyDiva said:


> You can make your doggie a coat from your doggie's coat..............
> http://www.vipfibers.com/knitting-project-ideas.htm
> 
> They pay a $1 an ounce for pet fiber...................
> http://www.vipfibers.com/buy-pet-fiber.htm


Actually, they're no longer buying pet hair. I am a pet groomer by trade and used to sell to VIP Fibers. You'd be surprised how much hair it takes to make an ounce!

I actually saw some of the different breeds' hair spun into yarn... it was surprsingly soft, not scratchy. Bichon hair yarn is especially nice, very cottony.


----------

